# Holistic Select - expiration dates



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

I just purchased a bag of Holistic Select dry dog food and noticed the expiration date is 9/2010. I thought this was odd for a new bag of food. Is this normal for Holistic Select or did I just get a bag that was sitting around for a while?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> I just purchased a bag of Holistic Select dry dog food and noticed the expiration date is 9/2010. I thought this was odd for a new bag of food. Is this normal for Holistic Select or did I just get a bag that was sitting around for a while?


i dont know, but i like to see an exp date a year out at least. you could take it back and see if they have a bag with a later date. it should be fine, though as long as you use it soon.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to work for a vet years ago, and according to him, expired foods are still good for a while after the date goes out. The expire date is more of a "sell by" date. He would through out any expired anyway because of the laws regarding sell by dates. One lady who worked there with me would take it home and feed it to her dogs, and they were always fine. I think if you will be using the bag within a month's time it would be fine.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> i dont know, but i like to see an exp date a year out at least. you could take it back and see if they have a bag with a later date. it should be fine, though as long as you use it soon.


The store told me that all Holistic Select products have a short expiration date - I checked the website and it says the exp date should be 1 yr after mfg date. I emailed the company so I am curious to see what the response is.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

But even so, the bag doesn't expire until September, so... I don't understand what the upset is?


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> But even so, the bag doesn't expire until September, so... I don't understand what the upset is?



Well, I would prefer to feed a fresh product as the dog is pretty picky. If the food is dated one year after manufacture, that means this was sitting somewhere for 9 mos. Plus I don't appreciate being misled by the store. Not a big deal, I will use it now and check the date before I buy next time. I did call the company and they said what the store told me was not true.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

ajcstr said:


> Well, I would prefer to feed a fresh product as the dog is pretty picky. If the food is dated one year after manufacture, that means this was sitting somewhere for 9 mos. Plus I don't appreciate being misled by the store. Not a big deal, I will use it now and check the date before I buy next time. I did call the company and they said what the store told me was not true.


Ah, I see. I thought it was more a question of if the food was ok to feed, I understand now.

I would call the store out on it. I run a small business and we sell foods, and when my customers have questions, if I don't know the answers, I get them, rather than make up random answers out of nowhere. Not cool.


----------

